

Show HN: A browser tool to help learn/transcribe music from MP3's or YouTube - notdan
http://www.tunetranscriber.com/

======
notdan
I made this all with Javascript and some of the HTML5 apis. It is a static
site and everything runs client side in the browser (i.e., no server or flash
components). I wasn't sure if it would be possible but it seems to work on
most current, non-IE, desktop browsers.

------
anishkothari
This is really well done. Nice work!

